# Older fat guy wants an Ebike.....



## 2xcrash (Jun 22, 2015)

So im wanting to get back into MTBing and have been looking at some bikes. At first i didn't even think about an ebike. I think now at 50 and 275# a f/s ebike might keep me wanting to ride rather than being discouraged dieing on the climb. Everything around me takes quite a climb before you get to the fun stuff and it can get pretty sandy and rocky around Palms Springs too.

I'd hate to invest 2500 in a F/s bike only to get burned out when I could spend 5K and start having fun right off the bat....

So whats your thoughts?


----------



## sage1 (Jun 20, 2008)

Get one and ride twice the distance you’d ride a non e-bike 5/6 days a week.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

^^ what he said.

You'll ride longer distances, longer times, and more frequently.

You'll loose weight, _and_ you'll have more fun. You'll focus more on the pleasures of the ride and less on the suffering.

Yes, you could also do it on a non-pedal assist bike, but the likelihood of success (in terms of enjoyment and increased fitness) is greater starting out with an ebike. I've seen it happen with others in your age and weight range.

Go for it!

(you can always add non-assist bikes to the stable at any time)


----------



## 2xcrash (Jun 22, 2015)

Rad!Thanks for the response. I’m looking at a giant full e 3 Out the door. I’ll spend close to 5k though. Is there a good all around bike I should look at. Less bombing down the sides of a cliff more local sandy trails. I definitely want a at least a pulse size tire. Anything else I should be looking at?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes, Check out the Focus Jam2. They are solid value and lighter, if you don’t need the extra battery.


----------



## ron t (Jun 15, 2018)

Motostrano is having a pretty good sale right now. Not sure what their shipping policy is though:

Ebike Deals, Clearance and Specials - Motostrano.com

I thought that Scott E-Spark 730 looked like a good deal at $3,500 with the 2.8 plus tires.

SCOTT E-SPARK 730 Electric Mountain Bike - Motostrano.com

I'm not associated with them in any way, but I did buy my bike there


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

If you can afford one, do it. Way more fun than you can possibly imagine.
I'm partial to the yamaha motors, & at least 6 to 7" of travel though.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Assuming you have legal trails to ride and your goal is mainly to have fun, do the e-bike. Unless you're a crossfit-mentality sort of person and your goal is weight loss/fitness, in which case you can certainly suffer more without a motor. 

In the grand scheme of things $5000 is not a lot of money for a hobby, especially if it gets you outside and active, both of which are pretty much priceless.

-Walt


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

2xcrash said:


> Rad!Thanks for the response. I'm looking at a giant full e 3 Out the door. I'll spend close to 5k though. Is there a good all around bike I should look at. Less bombing down the sides of a cliff more local sandy trails. I definitely want a at least a pulse size tire. Anything else I should be looking at?


Walt said it right!

The bikes mentioned by other above are all good recommendations, but if possible it's best to buy from and support your local bike shop. Help them keep the doors open, build a good relationship, and they'll be there for you when needed.

You'll need some seat time to really learn what you need/like and what works best for the terrain you ride. You can always upgrade or change models as you gain experience.

The Full-E+ 3 would be fine to start with, but some things to consider are:
1) It has fairly low spec (10-speed, lower end suspension)
2) It only come with 2.6 tires. I'd ask for 2.8 or 3.0 replacements if they fit, better traction, cushion and float for sand.
3) The battery is at the small end, only 400 Watt-hr. At your size you'll burn thru this quickly, probably <20 miles with <2000 ft climbing, even less with sand. Higher end bikes usually come with a 500Wh battery giving 25% more range.

I don't know your local market/supply/demand, but I'd think for around $5k otd you might be able to get an SX Pro 1 with Rockshox, SLX/XT, and a 500Wh battery. Maybe you can get those guys to sharpen their pencils.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Walt said:


> Assuming you have legal trails to ride


This, before you spend the money, be sure to investigate the rules for the trails you want to ride. It would be a bummer to make that investment and then get a fine from a ranger for not being legal.

You mentioned Palm Springs, which trails out there? My grandparents live in Palm Desert and I have considered bringing my bike when I visit in the cooler months.


----------



## BillyBicycle (Jul 4, 2016)

PM sent about some deals I found, and yes... check your local laws. I don't own an eMTB and don't want one (except for trail maintenance duties and tow a small burley trailer with my tools ). I do commute daily on one though, and ride my naturally aspirated MTB's as many times a week as I can muster with two jobs.


----------



## 2xcrash (Jun 22, 2015)

Welp a big shoutout to levity, I just happened to be in Orange County when he PMd me about Orange Cycle and they hooked me up with a specialized Levo for a great price. 

I’ll post pick of it tomorrow. 

In the desert there’s some trails that are open to all bikes. I’m not far from Ocatillo Wells too. 

Pretty stoked!


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

That's great, 2X, within 24 hour of posting some general questions you have new wheels! Decisive!

There are a lot nice desert rides out your way, at least once it cools down a bit. If you head south toward Ocotillo Wells SVRA be sure to check out Anza Borrego Desert State Park. It has a lot more interesting terrain features and the sand washes are not as bad as the dunes around the OHV area. Here's a link to a post of one of our trip there in January:

http://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/e-biking-%93off-grid%94-socal-desert-1066412.html

You can click on the pics to enlarge them and get a better view.


----------



## Biglevo (Sep 3, 2018)

From another old fat guy “300lb” that has taken the leap back into mountain biking. I was facing all the same problems as yourself, I searched all the ebikes before I settled on the Levo. I didn’t know if I should go for the hard tail or full sus due to my weight, also didn’t know what motor to go for with the range of assistance 60nm, 70nm, 75nm and the 90nm brose. 
In the end I settled for the full sus 2018 Levo fsr comp, I have done 200miles in 8 weeks, commuting and trails. I must say I have loved every minute of it. 
In the beginning I had some issues setting the shocks up to my weight, all dialled in now. You cannot completely lock out the rear shock, didn’t like that in the beginning but getting used to it now. 
All in all It’s a great bike well worth a look and when you unrestrict it with a 36t chainring you will be grinning ear to ear.


----------



## 2xcrash (Jun 22, 2015)

So the good news is that I got the bike to get healthy the bad news is I ended up in the hospital the next night. My blood pressure has gotten high. 
Good news is the medication is controlling it and all the tests are saying my heart is strong. 
I’ll start tuning the bike up next week and I’m gonna go camp in Utah for a couple days.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

2xcrash said:


> So the good news is that I got the bike to get healthy the bad news is I ended up in the hospital the next night. My blood pressure has gotten high.
> Good news is the medication is controlling it and all the tests are saying my heart is strong.
> I'll start tuning the bike up next week and I'm gonna go camp in Utah for a couple days.


Good news is that aerobic exercise helps lower blood pressure. So get out and pedal, get that heart rate up for an extended period of time and watch the BP drop after your ride.
(I also have high BP)


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Biglevo said:


> All in all It's a great bike well worth a look and when you unrestrict it with a 36t chainring you will be grinning ear to ear.


Really, dude? If you're going to make your bike illegal, please don't post about it here.

-Walt


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

I still want to try the sand wash on Palm Canyon Epic on my e-bike. Great ride except heat and the sandy wash of a road.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Walt said:


> Really, dude? If you're going to make your bike illegal, please don't post about it here.
> 
> -Walt


Yip, 200 miles in


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Harryman said:


> Yip, 200 miles in


I don't know anyone personally who owns one (an e-mtb, that is) - is it pretty common to dongle/derestrict them at this point?

I have to admit I've been tempted on my e-cargo bike. The 20mph cutoff is annoying on a completely straight, unoccupied bike path when I have other things to be doing.

-Walt


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

Walt said:


> I don't know anyone personally who owns one (an e-mtb, that is) - is it pretty common to dongle/derestrict them at this point?
> 
> I have to admit I've been tempted on my e-cargo bike. The 20mph cutoff is annoying on a completely straight, unoccupied bike path when I have other things to be doing.
> 
> -Walt


I recently rode an unrestricted Levo during a quick trip to Italy. I didn't like it. As much as my levo back home feels like a normal bike when I pedal and allows fine tuning on the trails, this one was way over boosted and hard to control.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Walt said:


> I don't know anyone personally who owns one (an e-mtb, that is) - is it pretty common to dongle/derestrict them at this point?
> 
> I have to admit I've been tempted on my e-cargo bike. The 20mph cutoff is annoying on a completely straight, unoccupied bike path when I have other things to be doing.
> 
> -Walt


Probably more in the EU than here because of the difference in cut off speeds. Lots of EU ebike riders have US envy in that regard. It's the usual, most people don't, but some people do.

Enjoy the comments for some perspective.


----------



## howardv (Nov 11, 2016)

Walt said:


> I don't know anyone personally who owns one (an e-mtb, that is) - is it pretty common to dongle/derestrict them at this point?
> 
> -Walt


No, it's not common. I have an e-MTB and I have no desire to derestrict it. There is no need. It doesn't give you more power, it just allows you to go faster than 20mph (U.S.). And that speed is ridiculous in the dirt. Even on flat fire roads, I find 15 mph to be plenty fast. And on downhill, the motor is off anyways. Most e-mountain bikers use the motor for uphill. With a regular bike, I can go about 4-6 mph uphill on some fire roads/trails. With an e-mtb, I can go about 8-12 mph up the same hill. Derestricting it won't help go faster up those hills since I can't even go near the limited 20mph speed. I really don't see any benefits to delimiting an e-mtb for use on the trails.

On the street is a different story. I also have a trekking e-bike which is used for errands. I do wish that one could go faster than 20mph. Riding on asphalt is quite different than dirt.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

howardv said:


> .....it just allows you to go faster than 20mph (U.S.). And that speed is ridiculous in the dirt.


Yeah man, that's crazy! Crazy fun that is.


----------



## howardv (Nov 11, 2016)

J.B. Weld said:


> Yeah man, that's crazy! Crazy fun that is.


When your medical deductible is $7,000, you look at every trail twice. And when you're above 50, broken bones don't heel as fast.

Frankly, trails differ. So do rider skills. The fire roads in my neighborhood have lots of turns an filled with ruts. I find 15 mph plenty fast for the conditions in my local trails (and my skills).


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

howardv said:


> And when you're above 50, broken bones don't heel as fast.


^this I'm well aware of.

I agree, skills and trails differ. I was only saying that 20mph or faster might seem ridiculous to some but normal to others.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

On the dirt I think class1 at 20 top out with minimal drag is fine, but on the roads 28mph cut out is ok, but still want to go faster especially downhill in the mtns. Range, range, range is usually what ebikers crave over speed hacks.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Congrats on your purchase! The great thing about the emtbs is you can dial in the amount of heart rate or suffering you want😉 Ie u dont have to be all anaerobic for the whole ride stressing your cardiovacular system. My wife and i both have levos as well as other regular mtbs, just bought a spec enduro comp. we use our levos on public land which is mostly ohv trails around us, old mining roads and dirt bike trails. The ebike has opened up this terrain which was way too steep for reg mtbs. Some of these are pretty darned steep so we get a pretty good workout! 

Re derestricting, no desire or need to do that from our perspective. as you ride it more you wont feel the cut out near 20 when pedaling down hill or on the flats. Have fun and dont let anyone tell you diferently


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yup, just got back from riding my Focus. Max 165, average 140 hr. Just where I want to be for a nice morning rip.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Gutch said:


> Yup, just got back from riding my Focus. Max 165, average 140 hr. Just where I want to be for a nice morning rip.


I'm guessing the Focus is an ebike? If so why couldn't you average the same hr on a bicycle?

*not anti-e, just curious


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I can and I do. Fun factor and time points to my Focus. I like to do a little more aerobic, but with speed. I generally just ride for fun anyways


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Gutch said:


> I can and I do. Fun factor and time points to my Focus. I like to do a little more aerobic, but with speed. I generally just ride for fun anyways


The fun factor I understand but not the time, easy rides don't take longer than hard ones for me.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Whatever works for you!


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Support the local bike shop?? When they start supporting american businesses themselves. Most of the stuff they sell is made overseas so what are they doing to help out the local or US economy?
And I would bet they buy from big box stores themselves.

If you are fat then the best way to lose weight is through diet. Doubtful for most that an e bike will lead to significant health gains and weight loss. With the local people that I know who have gone from real bikes to e-bikes they haven't lost weight or gained fitness.

Check out the nutrition forum.


----------



## eltee (Nov 10, 2009)

I am a senior citizen and probably 30 pounds over weight for my height. I have two Cannondale pedal bikes and just bought an eMTB. Mine has pedal assist and also a throttle. I know throttles are controversial to some from a legal and pedal-purist standpoint but I have some injuries from work as a cop that trashed a knee and an ankle that sometimes causes me to have to stop and shake it off ... having a throttle allows me to keep up with others even if my leg is temporarily unusable. As a new e-bike owner I am learning about the laws re. access, etc. I actually will end up using the bike to patrol from time to time.

I was going to order directly from one of the bike makers in China, many folks have done so and are happy. I ended up buying from a US dealer in NY, Perry's Power Bikes. I could not afford the ones I really liked such as the Specialized and the Fantic so I settled for the M1 Pro Mountain. I am happy with my choice.

A little harder to load on to my bike rack, a trailer hitch mounted 1UP but doable. Also, I am inspired to ride more knowing that even if my leg starts to complain I can keep going with the throttle. No, it's not an "electric motorcycle" that gets me around using the motor, the throttle is just for when I need it but otherwise the incrementally adjustable power assist to my pedaling is great.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I thought cops enforced laws? It's not like it's old, or wasn't written specifically for modern ebikes.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Harryman said:


> I thought cops enforced laws? It's not like it's old, or wasn't written specifically for modern ebikes.


But that is the new "normal".

I am old (65) but I ain't fat and that is because I have a pedal bike and not a motor cycle.

It won't be long until I completely write off MTBR.com cause it is just going to be a mouthpiece for mo peds.

They have even infiltrated the passion forum. On a mountain bike forum?? Eventually they will name it motorcycles.com. Mopeds are not mountain bikes.

I don't know why that Gutch guy just didn't buy a real electric motorcycle since he just wants to ride for speed and "fun" anyways?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey, this is the gutch guy. You believe motorcycle riders are lazy POS’s why don’t you go do (2) 20minute motos and tell me how lazy it is. It’s guys like you that are the real poison to anything 2 wheels with your judgmental attitude towards anything that you don’t care for. Your 65 for crying out loud and still haven’t learned a damn thing, nice coaching, coach.


----------



## ron t (Jun 15, 2018)

richwolf said:


> If you are fat then the best way to lose weight is through diet. Doubtful for most that an e bike will lead to significant health gains and weight loss. With the local people that I know who have gone from real bikes to e-bikes they haven't lost weight or gained fitness.
> 
> Check out the nutrition forum.


Going from non-assist bikes to an E-bike won't make any difference, but the OP said that he was getting BACK into mountain biking, so yeah, I'm guessing the e-bike will help him to lose weight and gain fitness over not biking at all.

I'm 53, 5'10" 155 lbs with very little body fat but lost 3 lbs after getting the E-Bike. I know that's anecdotal evidence at best, but I know myself and even though I'm fit in the winter from skiing, I tend to gain weight and lose fitness in the summer because all I do is hiking. Now with the E-Bike I'm doing 2-3 rides a week and it makes a difference.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey thanks for the neg rep and btw, try to catch up on past conversations before you cast judgement on me, fair enough? It’s really very simple. If you don’t like ebikes or talking about them then why visit this forum? There seems to be a bunch of superior beings on this site. Maybe take it down a notch, your not the fastest or the most fit rider out there. If you were you wouldn’t be trolling ebike forums.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Gutch said:


> Yup, just got back from riding my Focus. Max 165, average 140 hr. Just where I want to be for a nice morning rip.


I watch heart monitors for a living, high heart rate is not the only factor in getting in shape. Most men's heart rates jump when do many things, including masturbation and urinating. We have a joke that anytime a guy touches himself his HR doubles. 
HR goes up when you have a fever too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I was riding a emtb, of coarse I was excited! You watch men’s heart rates elevate when they masturbate or urinate? And you do this for a living? Why?


----------



## eltee (Nov 10, 2009)

Harryman said:


> I thought cops enforced laws? It's not like it's old, or wasn't written specifically for modern ebikes.


Like any off-road, unlicensed vehicle what you can do on private or otherwise unrestricted property is not regulated. I pedal with assist on public streets, etc. but on private land, etc. I could do like Wiley Coyote and strap an Acme rocket to a bike.

For cop work, there are always exemptions and qualified immunity covering a plethora of rules, regs, and laws.

I hope my post did not suggest that I was breaking the law or encouraging same by others.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Gutch said:


> I was riding a emtb, of coarse I was excited! You watch men's heart rates elevate when they masturbate or urinate? And you do this for a living? Why?


So they can live longer, and keep enjoying life, I guess.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

eltee said:


> Like any off-road, unlicensed vehicle what you can do on private or otherwise unrestricted property is not regulated. I pedal with assist on public streets, etc. but on private land, etc. I could do like Wiley Coyote and strap an Acme rocket to a bike.
> 
> For cop work, there are always exemptions and qualified immunity covering a plethora of rules, regs, and laws.
> 
> I hope my post did not suggest that I was breaking the law or encouraging same by others.


Agreed, on private land I think an Acme rocket is obligatory. :thumbsup:

Perhaps I was mistaken, but since you bought an emtb, and this is a mountain biking forum, I thought you were talking about riding it on singletrack, which is all Class 1/PAS only AFAIK. If you're just riding streets and bike paths, throttle or no throttle doesn't make a difference.


----------



## eltee (Nov 10, 2009)

Harryman said:


> Agreed, on private land I think an Acme rocket is obligatory. :thumbsup:
> 
> Perhaps I was mistaken, but since you bought an emtb, and this is a mountain biking forum, I thought you were talking about riding it on singletrack, which is all Class 1/PAS only AFAIK. If you're just riding streets and bike paths, throttle or no throttle doesn't make a difference.


No, the only non-pavement riding planned for this is the occasional unpaved access road, truck trail, etc.

I'll leave the mountain single track riding to my Uber V and Jeckyll.


----------

